# Coyote gun



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am thinking of a .223 remington or a .17HMR.
Is there one of those guns in like a assualt version? I used my 7mm-08 last time and a 12 ga. shotgun when we took them out of the dens out on the reserve. I like the assualt feel better because it is smaller. Any ideas? What do you guys think about this?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Well your on the right path with the .223, that being said, I'd keep the 17HMR in car for shooting gophers. It really isn't ment for coyotes. Go with the 223 and above, and you'll do just fine. Actually the 7-08 is a great caliber for shooting coyotes also. Just get a match bullet and go shoot. It'll do the job and you won't have to buy another gun, unless you need an excuse then have at it.

As far as an AR, go for it if you can get your hands on one. They are a very versitile platform and great for follow up shots.

Good luck.

Deano


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

t.crawford714 said:


> I am thinking of a .223 remington or a .17HMR.
> Is there one of those guns in like a assualt version? I used my 7mm-08 last time and a 12 ga. shotgun when we took them out of the dens out on the reserve. I like the assualt feel better because it is smaller. Any ideas? What do you guys think about this?


is you mean assualt like an AR-15 yes. there is a bunch of makes.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

haha! i am going with the AR-15 then! Once i can find one and afford it that is  I just like the assualt guns better because they are smaller.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

If you use a 7mm-08 use a hornady interlok. I shot a coyote at 75 yrds lokking at me and when it exited it left about a 2" hole only.


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

Crawford, where are you located at? On hand I have access to a handful of ar's but they are selling fast.


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

t.crawford714 said:


> haha! i am going with the AR-15 then! Once i can find one and afford it that is  I just like the assualt guns better because they are smaller.


DPMS and bushmaster are good. some like olympics i myself dont. i herd stag is good to.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

t.crawford if you like AR style rifles by all means please stop calling them assault rifles. Two kinds of people use the term assault rifle, one is the antigun fool and the other is one who does not know any better.


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

Military style sporting firearms


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Varmint_Hunter_007 said:


> Military style sporting firearms


MSPF?? lol


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

Im in northern Wisconsin.


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh ok. I'm in southern montana.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

Yea that probably doesn't work


----------



## Lt.monkeybutt (Jan 4, 2009)

no my 7mm-08 WEATHERBY IS THE ****!!!!!!!


----------



## HICKERBILLYUP08 (Aug 17, 2009)

bigpipesT said:


> t.crawford714 said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking of a .223 remington or a .17HMR.
> ...


If you are looking for an ar style 223 id go with the Remington R-15 chambered in 223


----------



## Marine Sniper (Aug 23, 2009)

i use a 7mm-08 WEATHERBY 140 grain bullet and a 20 gauge shotty shot size 6 and it works like a charm


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i kill lots of coyotes with centerfire 17's, but would not consider the 17 hmr. just not enough gun 90% of the time. there is nothing wrong with the .223 as a coyote rifle. if you like the rat a tat type of guns, then i would rank .223 as #1. the ammo is more affordable than most and you can sure go through alot of it with a semi auto! i have often thought about getting an ar-15 for running shots on yotes, but have learned that 1 to 3 shots is all i can really use. after that the miss ratio gets ugly! usually nothing lives past my third shot, after that, almost all live!


----------

